# SG3 Gun squirts after letting go of trigger



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

As the title implies. After you let off the trigger there is a very fine stream that runs for around 5 seconds after you let off the trigger, every time...

Anyone know what causes this or will a rebuild kit solve it? Sounds like it is a sealing o-ring, but when I look up parts there are no orings in the gun that I see..


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Generally means it's time for a rebuild. 

You can try screwing the needle all the way in and backing it off (if that can be done with your particular gun). Sometimes it's just an obstruction at the seat. If you've cleaned the gun well though, likely it just needs new guts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintGuy123 said:


> As the title implies. After you let off the trigger there is a very fine stream that runs for around 5 seconds after you let off the trigger, every time...
> 
> Anyone know what causes this or will a rebuild kit solve it? Sounds like it is a sealing o-ring, but when I look up parts there are no orings in the gun that I see..


Sometimes it's easier/cheaper just to buy a new gun. Not sure how much your gun costs though.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Sometimes it's easier/cheaper just to buy a new gun. Not sure how much your gun costs though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Was just about to say that.

Rebuild kit is about $65-ish for the guns we have. FTX Graco guns. 

I just end up buying another gun or two. More expensive, but my guns have lasted almost 4 years without a rebuild. Plus...worse case scenario, I have some extras to run to if something goes very wrong. And it has before during some large painting projects.


----------



## PaintGuy123 (Dec 28, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> Sometimes it's easier/cheaper just to buy a new gun. Not sure how much your gun costs though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I believe a new one is around $115. But I don't use it enough to buy a new one. I took it apart last night and there was a ton of old dried paint in there. Gave it a good deep clean and stored it until next time. I guess we'll see how she does. I think I will get into the habit of cleaning it before and after painting, since I only grab the airless two or three times a year.

Did I mention the parts for these Graco machines are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PaintGuy123 said:


> I believe a new one is around $115. But I don't use it enough to buy a new one. I took it apart last night and there was a ton of old dried paint in there. Gave it a good deep clean and stored it until next time. I guess we'll see how she does. I think I will get into the habit of cleaning it before and after painting, since I only grab the airless two or three times a year.
> 
> Did I mention the parts for these Graco machines are EXPENSIVE!


Give it a test run before you bring it on site. Make sure it's all good

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Look at the gun, where the trigger attaches can get gummed up, I clean mine and that sometimes helps. Sometimes the guns just need a good rebuild. Start with cleaning then buy a gun.

I just found my bag of spare guns. I have 15 that need rebuilds. Problem is some rebuild kits are literally $10 cheaper than a new cheaper gun.


----------

